# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met intramurale voorzieningen psychiatrie in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Herstellingsoord Prins Hendriksoord

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Herstellingsoord Prins Hendriksoord
Leemzeulder 35
Laren

Bezoek de website van Herstellingsoord Prins Hendriksoord


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Herstellingsoord Prins Hendriksoord.*

----------


## frankenag

Graag wil ik met jullie mijn ervaringen met PHO delen. Ik ben daar nu 5 weken onder behandeling vanwege mijn depressie/burn-out. In eerste instantie zag ik er erg tegenop. Wat moest ik daar nou in een grote groep mensen met allemaal hun eigen persoonlijke problemen? Maar, ik ben erg blij dat ik de stap heb genomen. Wat een verademing!! Ik ben er helemaal bijgekomen. Je volgt een op maat gesneden behandelingsprogramma, nadat je eerst 2 weken bent bijgekomen. Met je behandelaar maak je samen een plan. Alles gaat in overleg en niets moet. De behandeling kan bestaan uit: cognitieve therapie, assertiviteitsther. psychomotore therapie, creatief beeldende therapie. Je bent van zondagavond tot vrijdagmiddag in het PHO. Hebt daar je eigen kamer met badkamer en toilet en eet gezamenlijk met de grote groep. Er zijn 4 groepen van 9 personen en als je komt word je in een groep ingedeeld waar er plaats is. En oh ja er zitten ook mannen, Turkse en Marokkaanse vrouwen etc. Iedereen heeft respect voor elkaar en als je steun nodig hebt, hoef je het alleen maar te vragen. Nee, het is niet soft, je moet er wel je eigen boontjes doppen. Je zit er nl. voor jezelf. Ik begin snel aan mijn 6e week (van de 12). Ik ben blij dat ik er zit en ben mezelf al verschillende keren tegen gekomen. Natuurlijk is dit voor een ieder persoonlijk. Heb je vragen stel ze gerust. Gr. Annemieke (verloskundige 43 jr.)

----------


## sterre2

> Graag wil ik met jullie mijn ervaringen met PHO delen. Ik ben daar nu 5 weken onder behandeling vanwege mijn depressie/burn-out. In eerste instantie zag ik er erg tegenop. Wat moest ik daar nou in een grote groep mensen met allemaal hun eigen persoonlijke problemen? Maar, ik ben erg blij dat ik de stap heb genomen. Wat een verademing!! Ik ben er helemaal bijgekomen. Je volgt een op maat gesneden behandelingsprogramma, nadat je eerst 2 weken bent bijgekomen. Met je behandelaar maak je samen een plan. Alles gaat in overleg en niets moet. De behandeling kan bestaan uit: cognitieve therapie, assertiviteitsther. psychomotore therapie, creatief beeldende therapie. Je bent van zondagavond tot vrijdagmiddag in het PHO. Hebt daar je eigen kamer met badkamer en toilet en eet gezamenlijk met de grote groep. Er zijn 4 groepen van 9 personen en als je komt word je in een groep ingedeeld waar er plaats is. En oh ja er zitten ook mannen, Turkse en Marokkaanse vrouwen etc. Iedereen heeft respect voor elkaar en als je steun nodig hebt, hoef je het alleen maar te vragen. Nee, het is niet soft, je moet er wel je eigen boontjes doppen. Je zit er nl. voor jezelf. Ik begin snel aan mijn 6e week (van de 12). Ik ben blij dat ik er zit en ben mezelf al verschillende keren tegen gekomen. Natuurlijk is dit voor een ieder persoonlijk. Heb je vragen stel ze gerust. Gr. Annemieke (verloskundige 43 jr.)


Hoi Annemieke,

Kun je me een beetje vertellen hoe een dag eruit ziet?? Hoeveel tijd heb je voor jezelf??
mag je bezoek ontvangen, mag je een keer exstra naar huis?
Wat is de gemiddelde periode van het verblijf daar?

MVG Sterre.

----------


## prinses

Ik heb ook in het verleden in PHO gezeten. Niks anders dan lof voor hun...
Nu sta ik weer voor de keuze, voor een periode van 6 weken.
Ik ben er nog niet uit of ik het wel of niet ga doen. Maar als ik een opname overweeg dan is het alleen naar PHO !!!

----------

